# Setanta Sports USA and DISH Network!



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey there,

I'm a bit confused, I wonder if anyone can help? DiecTV have picked up a channel called Setanta Sports USA, this channel shows sport from the UK, Europe, Australia and South Africa - it's a pay channel that costs $11.99/month and I, like many other expats would be more than willing to stump up this amount for the content they have. There is simply no other place to watch what they show (ESPN 2, ha don't make me laugh, or is that cry  )

Now DISH pride themselves on being THE provider for a diverse choice of 'ethnic' programming - is this correct?

After all they have channels available in Arabic, Greek, Polish, Russian, Chinese, Korean, Italian, Farsi and many, many others. Why then, have they not picked up a channel that satisfies a niche ethnic market, we (the Brits, Irish, Ozzies and South Africans) may not speak a different language like those other people, but when it comes to sport we do! Live poker and bass fishing just doesn't cut it for us, we need rugby, football (soccer to you guys), hurling and other such goodies.

Even Globestar has picked up this channel, so what gives DISH?  

I've e-mailed DISH (including the [email protected] adresses) but nobody seems willing to tell me anything. I know that DISH have been offered the channel, but...

I, like others I know are now considering switching to DirecTV just to get this channel, but before I do that, DISH is there any hope??


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I had no idea that hurling was a sport. It seems like a natural considering the native food, though.


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

I too would like to see this channel added; it's a pay channel so its not like Dish would have to lose money on it.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Not often though, DISH offers something that Globecast offers.... 
And Globecast DOES offer this one already...

(the only one that comes to mind .. that both of them offer.. based on recent history - is Bridges TV (Both DISH and Globecast offer that one i believe)


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Darkman, I'm not sure what you are saying here. 

Are you saying:

1)if Globecast carries a channel usually Dish doesn't?
or
2)if Globecast carries a channel usuallt Dish also carries the channel?

It's hard to tell. I can see your russian accent at work here! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

not #2 for sure.. - opposite to #2 

But #1 is what i ment basically


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

The difference here is this is a channel that many existing dish customers would purchase; an english language channel that carries a lot of sports that dish also carries (though not the same matches);


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

This would be a good channel to go with the many soccer matches that E* has in their AT180 package (Gol TV and FSC). D* didn't have Gol TV until recently and it seems that they're now leading that field with the addition of this channel.


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

My thoughts exactly, why not? Is there anything we can do to lobby DISH? I've been trying, but without much success; does anyone have a contact inside DISH who might actually listen to some customers?


----------



## Ziaka (Mar 10, 2004)

I would also like this channel on Dish, but not at $ 11.99/months, unless they include live broadcasts of games that Setanta offers on closed circuit TV.


----------



## co_gooner (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm thinking mainly of the Champions League games, they are played mid-week at 19:45 UK time (smack bang in the middle of my working day) so I would record them and then later in the evening (when my sport hating wife has gone to bed I get to watch the game!) Last season and ESPN2's insistence of showing Real f'in Madrid every match day really started to pi** me off. I'd definitely pay $11.99 a month if I got to see every one of Arsenal's group games in the Champion's League, not to mention the 5 Nation's rugby etc. Alright, a lot of the games wouldn't be live, but I'd still get to see them. Maybe I'm lucky in that my small office is full of non soccer literate Americans (so I'll never hear the result unless I go on line  ), but as I say deffo worth it for me, if Charlie were to ever get his arse in gear


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

co_gooner said:


> Maybe I'm lucky in that my small office is full of non soccer literate Americans (so I'll never hear the result unless I go on line  ),


Same here...I could walk out into the hall and shout "WHO WON TODAY, CHELSEA OR BARCELONA?"
and people will just look at me like I have two heads and say "what is that some sort of a soccer game?"


----------



## Marcyjok (Dec 3, 2003)

Setanta really rulez, but there is even a better channel in EU called Eurosport but it is not available in NAmerica 









http://www.eurosport.com/

PS. 
I think also that it is ridicules here in USA that on St. Patrick day there are thousands of thousands people celebrating their herritage but there is no even ONE channel (except Setanta but it is sport ch. not regular) from Ireland in NA. not even one 30mins News rebroadcast in NA...
no one really cares about it? only one day in year are we Irish?
http://www.irish-tv.com/
http://www.rte.ie/

Arabs have about 30 channels in NA 
isn't it something?


----------



## billpa (Jul 11, 2003)

I watch the RTE news over the Internet; it's a very good operation...wish we could see it here on the dish


----------



## poopoo (Apr 26, 2004)

So I take it still no word on Setanta Sport........ My view is that Dish are in a mix at the moment, they don't want to show it becuase Globecast has it, but they also see that some subscribers will switch if they don't start carrying it. Maybe i am correct?

Time will tell........ I'm sure the question won't be on the Charlie Chat though!


----------

